# Help asap!!!! eel bailed out of tank found dried out!



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I know He is not an african cichlid, i just need help! My striped 10" striped peacock eel bailed out of the tank. i found him found dried out! He didint move at all at first, i placed him in a tupperware in the top of my tank with an air pump. He is starting to come back to life! He now moves around but is slow and flips upsidedown. How do i aid his recovery? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## ace36m (Oct 19, 2008)

sorry I don'y have any advice ...........just wondering how he/she is doing


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

my peacock eel is doing much better. stll slugish but she can move and stay upright now.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

That's good. I've heard they're escape artists.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not sure about eels, but dojo loaches (very eel-like) can be out of the tank for a matter of a few days and still survive if put back in the water.

Good luck!


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

They tend to be prone to bacterial infections after having dried out. You should watch it carefully for any redness or swelling and treat accordingly if it develops. Hopefully you dodged a bullet and learned about the benefits of using packing tape .

Barbie


----------



## dan15daman (Jan 13, 2007)

I second the bacteria infection statement. They absorb all the **** on the ground and are a great place for bacteria to find themselves in. I would QT.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I covered my gaps in the top of the tank with packing tape right after putting the eel back in.He is now moving around, but I havnt seen him feed yet. The progress is slow but consistant. 8)


----------

